# Line 6 announcement on January 23rd. New amp?



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2014)

Overview | WE'VE REINVENTED THE GUITAR AMP. AGAIN. | Line 6


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 3, 2014)

Color me excited.

*EDIT* Just saw the video, definitely looks like a combo to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2014)

Where's the video?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Where's the video?


Go to the page and get on the mailing list, video pops up after sign up.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 3, 2014)

EDIT: Nevermind didn't work, I'm looking forward to it but I just got a pod 500 for effects so I don't think I'll be getting it.


----------



## Shask (Jan 3, 2014)

If it is a combo, it is probably some sort of reinvention of the Flextone.


----------



## Legion (Jan 3, 2014)

Vetta/Flextone HD?


----------



## Fretless (Jan 3, 2014)

Line 6 lawn mower?


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 3, 2014)

I swear to god, if they announce a new modeling line two months after I bought a POD HD, I will firebomb their office building.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 3, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> I swear to god, if they announce a new modeling line two months after I bought a POD HD, I will firebomb their office building.



I doubt it's a new modeling line, but if so, i'll turn a blind eye to the firebombs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2014)

I couldn't see the video, but from the faint pictures I've seen in the teasers, maybe something like the Yamaha THR? 

...Which would be weird, considering that's competing with yourself.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I couldn't see the video, but from the faint pictures I've seen in the teasers, maybe something like the Yamaha THR?
> 
> ...Which would be weird, considering that's competing with yourself.



Competing with yourself is not always negative though. It builds a strong consumer base on each side and causes the whole which is better fight and draws more interest into the products.

The video really made it look like a new combo amp. Front grating (like on behringer bass amps), the way the knobs are setup, and other things.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 3, 2014)

Vetta 3?

Message to short


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Veldar (Jan 3, 2014)

EDIT: double post.

_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## yingmin (Jan 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I couldn't see the video, but from the faint pictures I've seen in the teasers, maybe something like the Yamaha THR?
> 
> ...Which would be weird, considering that's competing with yourself.



Unless Yamaha thinks they would sell more of the same type of amp if it has the Line 6 name on it.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 3, 2014)

Veldar said:


> Vetta 3?
> 
> Message to short
> 
> ...



If so I will buy one


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 3, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Go to the page and get on the mailing list, video pops up after sign up.



Hope nobody in Algeria actually has the email address [email protected], because they're about to get a lot of Line 6 spam.


----------



## Shask (Jan 3, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I couldn't see the video, but from the faint pictures I've seen in the teasers, maybe something like the Yamaha THR?
> 
> ...Which would be weird, considering that's competing with yourself.


A Line 6 rep said on TGP that 2014 will all be new gear that was all started/designed long before talks with Yamaha.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 3, 2014)

Shask said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> A Line 6 rep said on TGP that 2014 will all be new gear that was all started/designed long before talks with Yamaha.



Okay, I thought it was a knee jerk reaction by line 6.

Anyway since Im not at work now I'd like to elaberate on a Vetta 3.

I'm sure Line 6 know the term Vetta is strong to this day, having seen people recommend the V2 over any of the HDs lineup I think just using the term would sell people on the idea, all they'd really need to do is add a few more amp models more dsp and have a line out to record and they'd have a real winner.



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Albionic (Jan 4, 2014)

A vetta 3 would be so awesome line6 never really repeated the success of that line. A range of speakers aimed at the modelling community wouldn't go amiss either. 

Hopefully they can get a few decent endorsers to restore some credibility


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 4, 2014)

Will be overshadowed within the year after Yamaha makes improvements.


----------



## Axewield31 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well we know it has reverb. 

I doubt it'd be a THR type amp. It's way too soon for the Yamaha influence to be showing. I wouldn't complain if that's what it is, however.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 4, 2014)

Axewield31 said:


> Well we know it has reverb.
> 
> I doubt it'd be a THR type amp. It's way too soon for the Yamaha influence to be showing. I wouldn't complain if that's what it is, however.



Buyouts arn't overnight. They take a long time, and for all we know they had this buyout planned for a year, and Yamaha and line 6 announced it just in time for all of to build intrigue for the new line. Yamaha could have begun work on this a year before the buyout was finalized and just ported it into a l6 shell.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 4, 2014)

Fretless said:


> Buyouts arn't overnight. They take a long time, and for all we know they had this buyout planned for a year, and Yamaha and line 6 announced it just in time for all of to build intrigue for the new line. Yamaha could have begun work on this a year before the buyout was finalized and just ported it into a l6 shell.



Plus buyouts only have an impact insofar as Yamaha changes the management personnel. Don't think that happened in 2 weeks.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 4, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Plus buyouts only have an impact insofar as Yamaha changes the management personnel. Don't think that happened in 2 weeks.



Maybe yamaha bribed them with a brand new motorcycle!  I'd take that deal.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd bet it's a new version of the Spider line only using HD models.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 7, 2014)

Would love a Vetta III but with a tube power amp like the Spider Valve series. The Spider Valves were pretty neat, but just didn't have the massive amounts of stuff that the Vettas had. I personally just love having a head version available, even if it's a modeler.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 7, 2014)

Spinedriver said:


> I'd bet it's a new version of the Spider line only using HD models.



After owning the Spider MKII for about 12 hours last weekend , i'd say that would be a good idea.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah probably just an HD spider. 

I wouldn't bank on seeing any noticeable L6 changes due to Yamaha for at least 12 to 18 months. Yamaha use Lean Six Sigma, which is a corporate/business model of continuous improvement. It's actually a great way of understanding current business processes, and identifying areas of improvement. It's something that needs to be incorporated company wide for it to really make a difference. 

I'd say that the first 18 months would be the Yamaha analysts working with L6 to fully understand existing processes and business models, and only then would there be small, incremental changes to 'business as usual'. 

There probably won't be any customer facing changes for quite some time.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 7, 2014)

I wonder, since they are only showing rendered images will it be a new podfarm?


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 8, 2014)

The video rendering looks like a head to me. Although I'm confused about the open area below the knobs, ash tray? (kidding) But for real, what the heck?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2014)

Welp, finally got to watch the video.

I still think it's going to be something similar to the Yamaha THR, unless it becomes a full line of amplifiers.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2014)

New picture on the website.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 9, 2014)

The new picture is making me think more and more that it is some digital amp. iOS amp or something.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 9, 2014)

Shortly before this happened, I was wondering what it would be like to have a Line 6 HD 212 combo. Cab would have two speakers, one open and the other closed back, similar to the Road King cab. Running modified HD software with cab sims disabled and only the Pre models available unless the headphone jack was in use. Each patch can be set to use one or both of the available "cabs". 

Well, I can dream.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 9, 2014)

wheres the picture? I can't find it, can someone link it?


----------



## Fretless (Jan 9, 2014)

^ Overview | WE'VE REINVENTED THE GUITAR AMP. AGAIN. | Line 6 4th photo


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 9, 2014)

Fretless said:


> ^ Overview | WE'VE REINVENTED THE GUITAR AMP. AGAIN. | Line 6 4th photo



Ah, cool thanks. I was expecting an actual photo of an amp, haha. 

whatever it is, it has a tweeter!


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 9, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> Ah, cool thanks. I was expecting an actual photo of an amp, haha.
> 
> whatever it is, it has a tweeter!



So it can update your Twitter with your patch updates and what riffs you're currently playing?

I kid.

I hope it's actually an _amp_ and not some computer or tablet software.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 9, 2014)

#metal #djent #line6 #\m/ #nobodycares #needlessupdates


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks like an amp with an FRFR system instead of a crappy speaker.


----------



## Metlupass2 (Jan 9, 2014)

A new Vetta would be nice. I had both Vetta I and Vetta II. They were great amps but pretty sad that Line 6 just stopped supporting them.


----------



## Lain (Jan 10, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> whatever it is, it has a tweeter!


Maybe it's finally an amp where backingtracks will sound good on.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 10, 2014)

whatever it is i hope it can load speaker impulses especially if it is frfr based


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm guessing powered full range speaker with HD models. No custom IR's


----------



## Fretless (Jan 10, 2014)

Wookieslayer said:


> I'm guessing powered full range speaker with HD models. No custom IR's



I'd imagine that if it were this, but with IR's it would indeed be a game changer.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 10, 2014)

HD models combined with their Stagesource PA tech?

Boner, maybe.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 11, 2014)

As long as its not priced beyond the budget of the average POD user like the 
StageSource stuff.


----------



## TommyP123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Line 6 amps suck, besides the Bogner head. Other than that the pods and pod farm are the only things that are worth anything if you care about tone.


----------



## Metlupass2 (Jan 11, 2014)

TommyP123 said:


> Line 6 amps suck, besides the Bogner head. Other than that the pods and pod farm are the only things that are worth anything if you care about tone.



Have you ever tried a VETTA?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2014)

TommyP123 said:


> Line 6 amps suck, besides the Bogner head. Other than that the pods and pod farm are the only things that are worth anything if you care about tone.





Metlupass2 said:


> Have you ever tried a VETTA?



^This. The Vetta and Vetta II were basically POD XT/POD X3s with more versatility and a built-in 200w/300w power amp. How could you bash the Vetta but praise the PODs? 

The Flextone amps are pretty damn good, too. I've also seen a lot of love for the duoVerb.

The Spiders are okay for what they are; practice amps.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 11, 2014)

TommyP123 said:


> Line 6 amps suck, besides the Bogner head. Other than that the pods and pod farm are the only things that are worth anything if you care about tone.



Well... there is a sweeping statement.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 11, 2014)

TommyP123 said:


> Line 6 amps suck, besides the Bogner head. Other than that the pods and pod farm are the only things that are worth anything if you care about tone.



just bought a used vetta 2 i really like it. it was good enough for many famous guitar players and evanescence did ok with the flextones. i've been listening to a lot of clips of vetta's xt's and x3's to get a feel for what the models can do from that era and i,ve been really impressed. i was in a band with a guy with an xt live and at the time i was not impressed and sneered at line 6 modelling stuff but having heard what they can do in the hands of someone who knows what they are doing i have come to the conclusion that these have the potential to be awful in the wrong hands. Perhaps thats where the line 6 hate comes from, guys without the ability to tweak them properly not able to get good tones.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 11, 2014)

Albionic said:


> just bought a used vetta 2 i really like it. it was good enough for many famous guitar players and evanescence did ok with the flextones. i've been listening to a lot of clips of vetta's xt's and x3's to get a feel for what the models can do from that era and i,ve been really impressed. i was in a band with a guy with an xt live and at the time i was not impressed and sneered at line 6 modelling stuff but having heard what they can do in the hands of someone who knows what they are doing i have come to the conclusion that these have the potential to be awful in the wrong hands. Perhaps thats where the line 6 hate comes from, guys without the ability to tweak them properly not able to get good tones.



^This. A line 6 can be the most horrible sounding piece of gear in the wrong hands, but give it to someone who takes the time to get everything the way they like it, and I feel they are some of the best amps available.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 11, 2014)

Fretless said:


> ^This. A line 6 can be the most horrible sounding piece of gear in the wrong hands, but give it to someone who takes the time to get everything the way they like it, and I feel they are some of the best amps available.



This is always something that has had me confused. I've played a lot of good tube amps that you can pretty much just throw the EQ all in the middle and it sounds fine. Line 6 gear that I've owned and tried seems to have a million settings that just sound downright horrible. I've always been able to eventually dial in something pretty nice, but I can never get the room filling wall of sound that tube amps deliver.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 11, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> This is always something that has had me confused. I've played a lot of good tube amps that you can pretty much just throw the EQ all in the middle and it sounds fine. Line 6 gear that I've owned and tried seems to have a million settings that just sound downright horrible. I've always been able to eventually dial in something pretty nice, but I can never get the room filling wall of sound that tube amps deliver.



The only way I've ever gotten my pod to sound that good is with using external impulses. The stock pod ones just never sound right.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 11, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^This. The Vetta and Vetta II were basically POD XT/POD X3s with more _*versatility*_ and a built-in 200w/300w power amp. How could you bash the Vetta but praise the PODs?



Sorry I've never understood the hype for Vettas, how are they more versatility?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2014)

I believe the Vetta has more blocks for effect. Plus, you can get the Armin mod to get better sounding cab sims.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 11, 2014)

Fretless said:


> The only way I've ever gotten my pod to sound that good is with using external impulses. The stock pod ones just never sound right.



What exactly are impulses and what are you using them with? Are those like cab models through a PA?


----------



## Fretless (Jan 11, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> What exactly are impulses and what are you using them with? Are those like cab models through a PA?



Impulses are effectively cab emulations (I'll spare all of the technical stuff) and you use them with any IR loader. They can drastically improve tone as you can find ones that sound better than any of the stock pod cabs.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 12, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I believe the Vetta has more blocks for effect. Plus, you can get the Armin mod to get better sounding cab sims.



Okay, it's funny that the amp would have more effect blocks than then pod which is a multieffects unit.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 12, 2014)

It looks like it might be a FRFR guitar cab. If so, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 12, 2014)

I know what it is now... Similar to something that starts with the letter of Tommy Lee Jones' character in MIB. Not a Spyder.


----------



## thelastbaron (Jan 12, 2014)

Wookieslayer said:


> Similar to something that starts with the letter of Tommy Lee Jones' character in MIB. Not a Spyder.



So, Kemper?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 12, 2014)

Also thinkin the other one's toan match.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 12, 2014)

TomAwesome said:


> It looks like it might be a FRFR guitar cab. If so, that's pretty cool.


Where are you getting this from?


----------



## Metlupass2 (Jan 12, 2014)

TomAwesome said:


> It looks like it might be a FRFR guitar cab. If so, that's pretty cool.



Don't they already have a FRFR monitor?


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 12, 2014)

Line 6 does have their own PA tech. It has a neat setting that allows the unit to behave a little more like a guitar speaker cabinet, rather than a standard PA speaker.

However, they do not have a combo amp with dozens of amp and cab sims with an integrated FRFR speaker system. This is what I'm hoping it is. Something easily portable as well.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Jan 12, 2014)

line seven?


----------



## Fretless (Jan 12, 2014)

StateOfSerenity said:


> line seven?



yamaha roku?


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 12, 2014)

Saw this a few months ago, and a buddy got to do some testing. Game changer for sure.


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Jan 12, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> Saw this a few months ago, and a buddy got to do some testing. Game changer for sure.



Pics or it didn't happen. J/K

I hate when people bash Line 6 just because they aren't full blown, tube only amps. I had quite a few people say they preferred my MKII to my old 6505. The Bogner tube section really makes a huge difference over the smaller SS series, which are amazing first time amps (not much to say for them outside of that). They're some good amps if you take the time to set them up right. 

Most people play them and just hope for something to justify an "inferior to tubes" claim, even on the Bogner designed units. These people are called idiots. I know a guy (and he's on this site) who says that a Line 6 will never match a tube only amp, simply because it uses digital technology. The same guy uses a plethora of digital effects both in front and in FX. 

I digress. A new Vetta would be nice, so long as they don't tone it down so as to prevent a significant loss of sales for the POD series or give it an MSRP of +$2k.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 13, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> Saw this a few months ago, and a buddy got to do some testing. Game changer for sure.



Then what is it? I'm sure everyone would like a hint at the very least.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 13, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Where are you getting this from?





Fretless said:


> ^ Overview | WE'VE REINVENTED THE GUITAR AMP. AGAIN. | Line 6 4th photo





Metlupass2 said:


> Don't they already have a FRFR monitor?



Yeah, but the picture shows a speaker and a tweeter, so since they do already have a FRFR monitor, the only other things I can think of are a FRFR "guitar cab" or something more like a combo.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Jan 14, 2014)

Another picture, iPhone interaction with amp?


----------



## celticelk (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^ Maybe an iOS interface for programming and loading shared presets via Bluetooth, like what Eventide has done with the H9?


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 14, 2014)

It says tone match, so maybe it's an iOS-linked tone matcher that works from songs in your music library? So sort of like EZ Mix, but automated?


----------



## Fretless (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm definitely willing to wager that it is going to be a competition to jamup now. All of the pictures have been digital, so what would say there are any physical parts?


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Jan 14, 2014)

Fretless said:


> I'm definitely willing to wager that it is going to be a competition to jamup now. All of the pictures have been digital, so what would say there are any physical parts?



+1

There's absolutely no actual pictures so surely it's got to be something digital. I can't see them launching something like a Vetta III when there's the whole Line 6 link thing between the HD's and the DT series.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 14, 2014)

Fretless said:


> I'm definitely willing to wager that it is going to be a competition to jamup now. All of the pictures have been digital, so what would say there are any physical parts?


 
I hope this is a different product than "Reinventing" the guitar amp....I'm so sick of iOS tethered musical equipment. The iPod/iPad/iPhone is just as a much a toy as any Android device, so why not do both. Android uses USB in some form or another with inexpensive adapters available for digital audio and there are just as many, if not more Android devices...either way, I'm not interested in musical equipment that requires an additional $200-$500 device to operate.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> Another picture, iPhone interaction with amp?



Can't say I'm surprised.

But I can say all of my interest has been lost. Kinda sick of these phone/tablet-based products.




GunpointMetal said:


> The iPod/iPad/iPhone is just as a much a toy as any Android device, so why not do both. Android uses USB in some form or another with inexpensive adapters available for digital audio and there are just as many, if not more Android devices...



So many Android phones and tablets are in existence, and that is its fatal flaw. There are simply too many software and hardware configurations for devices. Latency is a big issue in any application that has to work in realtime and it is near-impossible to build such an app that would work as intended on every Android device. There is a blog stating that an Angry Birds update requires over 70 different versions of the app to be compiled because of the sheer amount of hardware configurations in the market. And this is just a tiny game where latency isn't even a factor.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^ I'd also add:

-Available USB options are moot if the connection is wireless, and I'd lay odds that if this is an amp that talks to a mobile device, the method is Bluetooth.

-You support iOS instead of Android, if all other things are equal, because iOS users have more disposable income. That's a simple fact of the market.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 14, 2014)

To me it seems like a good way to add another possible fvck up to your rig, that's why I consider all of that stuff simply "toys". You can think you get the best tones imaginable out of Jamup or whatever, but it would seem to me that unless you spend the money on a TOL iPad and ONLY use it for music, its a crapshoot as to whether or not its gonna hold a charge, power on, stay connected, etc when for less then what you would pay the iPad/interface, you could have a POD HD and a floorboard or an HD500, or two Zoom G5s.......any of which IMO has better guitar tones and is more reliable as it is a dedicated device.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 14, 2014)

GunpointMetal said:


> To me it seems like a good way to add another possible fvck up to your rig, that's why I consider all of that stuff simply "toys". You can think you get the best tones imaginable out of Jamup or whatever, but it would seem to me that unless you spend the money on a TOL iPad and ONLY use it for music, its a crapshoot as to whether or not its gonna hold a charge, power on, stay connected, etc when for less then what you would pay the iPad/interface, you could have a POD HD and a floorboard or an HD500, or two Zoom G5s.......any of which IMO has better guitar tones and is more reliable as it is a dedicated device.



All of your comments here assume that the new product is software only. If it turns out to be a physical amp that can be *optionally* configured via Bluetooth using an iOS device, none of these criticisms apply.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jan 14, 2014)

It's probably some kind of amp that you can control from your tablet or iOS device with an app/software.

I have a new Pioneer DJ controller that utilizes that concept where I can walk away and have my iPhone or iPad used as an external remote to continue the music live. Pretty cool.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 14, 2014)

That's what I am hoping for. The picture of a phone is a teaser and with 10+ days away from the unveiling, expect more teasers. No way would they blow it this soon, the phone is clearly a small piece of it. Really hoping the phone is optional. I'm fine with being able to configure it with my iPad, but I would prefer it to not require it.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't think its going to be an iOS modeler, as they already have that; the mobilePOD (which sucks). 

They claim to have reinvented the guitar amp, I wonder if its something legitimately new, or just something new to Line 6.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 14, 2014)

It would be pretty sad if they copied Digitech's iPB-10 and are making something to interface the Pod HD and whatever Apple device.

I can't think of anyone who would want to use a phone as a basis for jamming/gigging. Home practice or recording I can see but not really much beyond that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm going to be it's just an outside app that lets you choose presets on the fly.



Spinedriver said:


> I can't think of anyone who would want to use a phone as a basis for jamming/gigging



The IOS Modeling thread would like to have a word with you.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 14, 2014)

I see where people are coming from, re; not wanting to use a phone or ipad for guitar. I wouldn't want to gig with an iOS amp if I could help it, since its just more stuff to go wrong. Same reason I wouldn't want to rely on a laptop for part of a live song or something. 

Also I'm not a huge fan of all this integration. I don't want to watch TV through my xbox goddammit, I just want it for playing games.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 14, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> I see where people are coming from, re; not wanting to use a phone or ipad for guitar. I wouldn't want to gig with an iOS amp if I could help it, since its just more stuff to go wrong. Same reason I wouldn't want to rely on a laptop for part of a live song or something.
> 
> Also I'm not a huge fan of all this integration. I don't want to watch TV through my xbox goddammit, I just want it for playing games.



The integration is all optional though. It's just an added feature, not a requirement; it's there for people who find it useful and it doesn't interfere with those who won't use it.

I could see having some remote functionality if they are making a new Vetta / Flextone. Honestly, having had a DT25 and a Flextone III I think I'd prefer having a new high-end solid state design. The Flextone still sounds awesome for the most part, despite using ancient models; I can imagine tweaked HD models being a pretty killer basis for an update.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 14, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm going to be it's just an outside app that lets you choose presets on the fly.
> 
> 
> 
> The IOS Modeling thread would like to have a word with you.



I guess it's just that I'm used to using having programs lock up and/or crash seemingly at random and playing live is NOT a situation where I would want that to happen. If someone is playing at home or recording and it crashes, it's no big whoop. On stage, if your "iRig" decides to call it a day, it can totally ruin a performance. That's not to say that a modeler or amp can't break down but the likelihood of something going wrong is MUCH higher with a laptop or tablet that is not only running your modeling software but many other programs at the same time. If your anti-virus decides to run a scan when you aren't expecting it to, the load on the ram and/or cpu could cause a lockup.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 15, 2014)

Spinedriver said:


> I guess it's just that I'm used to using having programs lock up and/or crash seemingly at random and playing live is NOT a situation where I would want that to happen. If someone is playing at home or recording and it crashes, it's no big whoop. On stage, if your "iRig" decides to call it a day, it can totally ruin a performance. That's not to say that a modeler or amp can't break down but the likelihood of something going wrong is MUCH higher with a laptop or tablet that is not only running your modeling software but many other programs at the same time. If your anti-virus decides to run a scan when you aren't expecting it to, the load on the ram and/or cpu could cause a lockup.



There are ways around problems like that. However, there are many aspects that could ruin all sorts of devices. I have had my battery box on my bass decide to crack on me at a show once. I don't even know how, but the battery just dropped out. I didn't hit the bass on anything, and I am usually really gentle with my gear.

That said, phones and laptops can be very stable. I mean how often do the computers in your car die? No more often than a tube amp decides it's needing to having it's tubes replaced, right? It all comes down to how things are setup in preparation for activity. I made a secondary profile on my laptop for use at practices, and not once in the last year and six months that I've owned it has it ever even so much as had a hick up on me.


----------



## CrossingTheRubiconAlex (Jan 15, 2014)

I wish it were the Flextone 4, I've had every single Flextone and those were an amazing series.


----------



## Lain (Jan 15, 2014)

If some form of Android or iPhone is _necessary_, they just lost all my interest.

However, if it's just an optional feature and you can use USB or whatever instead, i don't mind.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 15, 2014)

CrossingTheRubiconAlex said:


> I wish it were the Flextone 4, I've had every single Flextone and those were an amazing series.



I'm quite keen to pick up an old flextone amp to use as backup for my vetta 2


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 15, 2014)

T
O
A
N
M
A
T
C
H


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## TeeWX (Jan 16, 2014)

...and now I just don't even care anymore. I barely trust phones to do what they're suppose to do let alone rely on them for a gig. They release them so fast that there are inevitable problems.

Also, I really wish people could stop calling servers "The Cloud". I work with a girl who gives me blank stares when I use the actual terms for anything at all.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 16, 2014)

A wifi/bluetooth amp? No need for usb for settings and patches?


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 16, 2014)

Meh, those phone\tablet based products have annoyed me too. Interest lost.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 16, 2014)

Unless it's an amp/preamp that is controllable via phones I have have lost interest. Shame. I was extremely excited at first, but unfortunately it's nothing new if it is what it appears to be.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 16, 2014)

These teasers are becoming quite the disappointment for me.

Guess it's time for me to buy a Pod HD X and run it into the power amp of my 5150 212.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 16, 2014)

Insinfier said:


> These teasers are becoming quite the disappointment for me.
> 
> Guess it's time for me to buy a Pod HD X and run it into the power amp of my 5150 212.



I am still going to have a bit of money on the side for this though incase it's actually really tight. If not, more money for my custom bass!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 16, 2014)

celticelk said:


> You support iOS instead of Android, if all other things are equal, because iOS users have more disposable income. That's a simple fact of the market.



Actually, the latency on Android makes it un-usable for guitar apps, an issue that iOS handles better, thus allowing more apps to be developed for iOS.

I can honestly say that since June 2012, I have used my iPad as my live and recording rig with NO problems at all, no shut downs, restarts, freezes, glitches or lag, the ONLY issue I have had with it, and ANY other amp I have used on stage, is it getting knocked over, hit and spit on.

Looking forward to the Tone Match teaser pic and how it will work.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 16, 2014)

I wouldn't write it off yet guys. I've heard about it from some buddies inside. I am intrigued...


----------



## Fretless (Jan 16, 2014)

Wookieslayer said:


> I wouldn't write it off yet guys. I've heard about it from some buddies inside. I am intrigued...



Enlighten us please. Any rumors are welcome in my books.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 16, 2014)

A random thought: if the new product is simply an iOS app as some think, what's up with the earlier speaker-and-tweeter shot? That's not a graphic you'd expect to see used in an amp emulator app - it's not a "classic amp" image. I still think it more likely that we're talking about a physical amp with iOS control via Bluetooth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm still thinking it's a digital mockup, and the app is for easier preset recalling/selecting. 

How close am i?


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jan 16, 2014)

Itll be a digital modelling amp, possibly with tubes somewhere for "authenticity"
Itll be network able, and you'll be able to configure it from your phone.
You'll also be able to upload your "tones" and share them with others via the internet (using your phone as the network intermdiate)
And you'll be able to purchase different effect/amp models (via an app on your phone)

Probably based off the HD500X chipset/models.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 16, 2014)

A power amp is also involved. Two different models / wattage sizes (that I know of). Mid priced*


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 16, 2014)

Sub 1K?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Sub 1K?


C'mon it's Line 6.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> C'mon it's Line 6.



Well they DID release the Vetta and HD147, both of which were around $1000 - $1500.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 16, 2014)

Matt_D_ said:


> And you'll be able to purchase different effect/amp models (via an app on your phone)



.... that Bullshit, I hate it so much when you have to buy effects/amps just include that shit or make it free.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 16, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well they DID release the Vetta and HD147, both of which were around $1000 - $1500.


True, and the Variax guitars as well.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 17, 2014)

Veldar said:


> .... that Bullshit, I hate it so much when you have to buy effects/amps just include that shit or make it free.



I like that business model when the base is free. Like Wall of sound from two notes. Buy a few specific cabs at a low price or all of em at a good discount based on what you want. But not if I have pay hundreds to get the base


----------



## Veldar (Jan 17, 2014)

Fretless said:


> I like that business model when the base is free. Like Wall of sound from two notes. Buy a few specific cabs at a low price or all of em at a good discount based on what you want. But not if I have pay hundreds to get the base


----------



## Nakon14 (Jan 17, 2014)

Wookieslayer said:


> I wouldn't write it off yet guys. I've heard about it from some buddies inside. I am intrigued...



As have I. From what I understand iOS integration is just a part of it and not the meat of it. Though from the teasers, it looks like beaming a la TC Electronic pedals is going to be a part of the amp (as in, be able to load settings on your phone and send them to the amp)

Wait until the reveal, if this does what I think it does it is going to be REALLY cool


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2014)

If it's done like the TC Toneprint stuff, it has potential to be good, IMO.

If the amp buying is really pricey, then


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jan 17, 2014)

Remember, I'm just speculating off the images we've been shown so far. 
I expect the simulation "control" be pretty similar to the rather good digitech G90, just in amp form.

One other thought is that , given all the PA/live tech they've been putting out with sensing wedges/monitors and what not, It wouldn't surprise me if there's some kind of integration with that possibly by routing audio to the PA system with IR processing, or optionally being able to use their Wedge/monitor/etc with the unit itself (with associated processing).

Here's hoping that its a rackmount simulation / poweramp / tone matching unit, similar to the kemper, but with the tweakability of the axefx with setup and control being done via bluetooth phone apps.

I just hope its not a nice looking box hiding a HD500 and some tricks.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 17, 2014)

Nakon14 said:


> As have I. From what I understand iOS integration is just a part of it and not the meat of it. Though from the teasers, it looks like beaming a la TC Electronic pedals is going to be a part of the amp (as in, be able to load settings on your phone and send them to the amp)
> 
> Wait until the reveal, if this does what I think it does it is going to be REALLY cool


Will android owners not be punished for disliking apple products is my main question. I get that android can be tacky to make work for low latency audio (though it can be done, don't be fooled) but we shouldn't have to subscribe to a company like apple just to get full use out of a non apple product.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2014)

If this is similar to TC's Toneprint stuff, then it better come to Android. Since it's just for saving and downloading presets, there's no reason Android's shitty audio software would prevent it.


----------



## Nakon14 (Jan 17, 2014)

Fretless said:


> Will android owners not be punished for disliking apple products is my main question. I get that android can be tacky to make work for low latency audio (though it can be done, don't be fooled) but we shouldn't have to subscribe to a company like apple just to get full use out of a non apple product.




Not sure, the iOS Toneprint part is just what I took from the promo shots considering the menus on the device screens look exactly how TC's Toneprint ones do. Now, I only have experience with iOS, but is TC Electronic's Toneprint app available for Android? Regardless, I'm cautiously optimistic that this will work for both iOS and Android.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 17, 2014)

so, physical amp with some sort of tone matching? (I assume to songs on your phone or something, and then maybe wireless control of the patches on your phone). 

I wonder if this means new models, or if they're just tweaking the HD models or something.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2014)

Nakon14 said:


> Now, I only have experience with iOS, but is TC Electronic's Toneprint app available for Android?



Yup. I have it on my Samsung Galaxy right now.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 17, 2014)

My hope is the modeling is minimal, with more control over various HD processors via L6 link to integrated the wireless stuff (therefore making it not necessary, but useful if available. Mostly I hope its a reasonably priced FRFR solution for guitar that is STEREO! I don't need my soundstage to be spread out like PA speakers, but I would like to use some Ping-Pong delay from time-to-time.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 17, 2014)

New picture up. More phone related stuff.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 17, 2014)

As someone who has had to use a smartphone to surf the webz these last few weeks: _I ....ing hate phones._


----------



## celticelk (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm still convinced that we're seeing an optional phone interface to a new physical amp. See the "remote" button in the lower right? A remote for *what*? The icon is an amp knob, so I infer that the Remote feature on the app shows you the current setting on the amp and allows you to tweak it in real time - manual mode, as opposed to preset editing. That's in keeping with the knob design shown in the very first image, which looks like a rotary encoder rather than a traditional pot. If all the knobs operate that way, then remote control is a very simple proposition (as opposed to the old days, when you'd have to rig something up to actuate a knob-turning motion).


----------



## Fretless (Jan 17, 2014)

celticelk said:


> I'm still convinced that we're seeing an optional phone interface to a new physical amp. See the "remote" button in the lower right? A remote for *what*? The icon is an amp knob, so I infer that the Remote feature on the app shows you the current setting on the amp and allows you to tweak it in real time - manual mode, as opposed to preset editing. That's in keeping with the knob design shown in the very first image, which looks like a rotary encoder rather than a traditional pot. If all the knobs operate that way, then remote control is a very simple proposition (as opposed to the old days, when you'd have to rig something up to actuate a knob-turning motion).



if a TV remote makes sense, one for guitar does too, and if that's all it is I am excited, but I still hope it has an android version too


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 17, 2014)

Hurry up and show the damn amp already, Line 6.

impatientas....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 17, 2014)

My current ideal setup is to have a laptop on top of my cab to tweak my pod through it while playing. If I can do it on an iDevice of some sort instead, then that's just better!


----------



## Veldar (Jan 18, 2014)

Line 6 have given up on making intuitive designs on the amps and just have PC's/phones do it now.


I mean it's so easy to setup a pod on a PC but I still can't figure out how to set an expression pedal up with out my PC.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 22, 2014)

One more day until mass disappointment.

Anyone heard anything new? This gets released tomorrow!


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 22, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> One more day until mass disappointment.
> 
> Anyone heard anything new? This gets released tomorrow!





Nope, nothing new.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> One more day until mass disappointment.
> 
> Anyone heard anything new? This gets released tomorrow!



Can't be disappointed when you're not expecting anything worthwhile


----------



## Fretless (Jan 22, 2014)

technomancer said:


> Can't be disappointed when you're not expecting anything worthwhile



Exactly why I bought a Kemper today.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 22, 2014)

Fretless said:


> Exactly why I bought a Kemper today.



Been jonesing for a Kemper since I got my HD Pro 6 months ago tbh. Feel some intense envy-hate right now


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 22, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Been jonesing for a Kemper since I got my HD Pro 6 months ago tbh. Feel some intense envy-hate right now



Was gonna say there should be a _"Dislike"_ function for posts.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 23, 2014)

Found an app on App Store called AMPLIFi remote possibly a method of controlling the amp/sharing tones? Also Amazon have an AMPLIFi amp page but is currently unavailable no pic.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 23, 2014)

Albionic said:


> Found an app on App Store called AMPLIFi remote possibly a method of controlling the amp/sharing tones? Also Amazon have an AMPLIFi amp page but is currently unavailable no pic.



Link for the amazon page? A search turned up no results for me


----------



## axxessdenied (Jan 23, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Been jonesing for a Kemper since I got my HD Pro 6 months ago tbh. Feel some intense envy-hate right now



Went from Pod HD Pro to AXE FX 2


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 23, 2014)

Albionic said:


> Found an app on App Store called AMPLIFi remote possibly a method of controlling the amp/sharing tones? Also Amazon have an AMPLIFi amp page but is currently unavailable no pic.



Just saw this. I guess this new amp is a physical amp called AMPLIFi then, and you need an iPhone if you want to remotely-control your tones or tone match to your music library. I wonder if there will be new models or if its just HD models in a combo amp with remote control and tone match capabilities. If so, that's hardy "reinventing the guitar amp." That's a half-assed kemper that is fixed to models in a combo amp. 

Pass.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 23, 2014)

LINE 6 AMPLIFi 150 Amplifiers Effects Modeling guitar combos: Amazon.co.uk: Musical Instruments

Not exactly the vetta 3 I was hoping for 

http://www.woodbrass.com/en/product_info.php?currency=GBP&products_id=165468&af=477&?currency=GBP&af=477&source=webgains&siteid=87697


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

> The AMPLIFi is not a conventional amplifier. It delivers every note with amazing precision thanks to a revolutionary stereo system 5 speakers.
> 
> Specifications
> &#8226; 150W
> ...



Oh, f_uc_k you.


----------



## will_shred (Jan 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh, f_uc_k you.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh, f_uc_k you.



Couldnt. Agree. More. 


Will be selling my pod after I finish tracking the band that I'm tracking right now. I'm glad I bought a kemper.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 23, 2014)

I was hoping for something a little more pro  but still might make a decent backup/practice/jamming amp. Cheaper than the hd500x not sure what to make of that. 
Kinda comes off as a toy to play with rather than a serious amp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

And I guess Randall will be getting more of my money in the future. 

Was really, _REALLY_ hoping Line 6 wouldn't suck off Apple like Digitech did, because that didn't seem to last long for them, but I guess I was wrong.  Hope they prove me wrong and release an Android app in the future like TC did.


----------



## Chris O (Jan 23, 2014)

I hold judgement until I have my _cold dead hands_ on one. 

Line 6 can surprise. My DT25H was a cool friggin amp. I haven't really liked the Pod HD series, but loved everything before it. 

Play the love/hate game, but I was ready to sell my Kemper on Tuesday...and then my AxeFx2 shit the bed while I was DL'ing the new firmware. FWIW, I've never had an issue with ANY piece of L6 equipment other than a bad tube on a SpiderValve. They're solid.


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And I guess Randall will be getting more of my money in the future.
> 
> Was really, _REALLY_ hoping Line 6 wouldn't suck off Apple like Digitech did, because that didn't seem to last long for them, but I guess I was wrong.  Hope they prove me wrong and release an Android app in the future like TC did.


That definitely sucks but it really doesn't surprise me TBH. Everyone wants portability, ease of use, quick setup,take down times, but DAYUM! Its really funny how we work aint it? I was all gelly over the whole rack is GOD thing, now, just back to the back breaker 5150 halfstack and pedals lmao. I've never used the JamUp or anything like it but there's no way in hell i'd be hitting ANY stage with a damn Ipad/Iphone amp, nah, "next summer, iOS music fest, featuring Metallica on the polar icecaps with Line6JamDown v6.0  Ah the joys of being a musician.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was really, _REALLY_ hoping Line 6 wouldn't suck off Apple like Digitech did, because that didn't seem to last long for them, but I guess I was wrong.  Hope they prove me wrong and release an Android app in the future like TC did.



If they were only gonna support one platform at launch, it was always going to be iOS. That's just good economic sense. That doesn't mean that they won't support Android in the near future; I'd argue that we don't even know for sure that they *won't* support Android at launch. And I fail to see how this constitutes "sucking Apple off" - it's an *optional* feature of the amp, unlike DigiTech's iOS-floorboard thing.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 23, 2014)

celticelk said:


> If they were only gonna support one platform at launch, it was always going to be iOS. That's just good economic sense. That doesn't mean that they won't support Android in the near future; I'd argue that we don't even know for sure that they *won't* support Android at launch. And I fail to see how this constitutes "sucking Apple off" - it's an *optional* feature of the amp, unlike DigiTech's iOS-floorboard thing.



From the looks of things a phone is almost required for the amp to run.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

Well it does said it supports streaming via Android, so I'm REALLY hoping the app supports android in the future. Plus, it does have USB, so I'm wondering if that's for recording for PC-based software.

EDIT: Also, there's now 70 amp models, so i'm wondering if this is old modeling software or updated HD software?


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 23, 2014)

Wait wait wait, so does this mean these are new amp models? SHIT


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

Like I said, could be old ones, or Line 6 did a lot of work. Hopefully this means more amp models for the POD HD series if this is true.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Like I said, could be old ones, or Line 6 did a lot of work. Hopefully this means more amp models for the POD HD series if this is true.



Ughhhhhhh knowing Line 6, they'll probably screw us and not give us the amp models. Programming for iOS is completely different than for the HD series hardware, I would imagine.

If they do give us the amp models, on the other hand, it will be a real treat. But I highly, highly doubt it.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 23, 2014)

Fretless said:


> From the looks of things a phone is almost required for the amp to run.



From the looks of what, exactly? An single extremely off-axis photograph? I wouldn't consider that conclusive evidence. The spec also mentions a USB port, so even if in-depth programming requires an external device, there's no reason to believe that it *has to be* an iOS device - smart money is that there are Windows and Mac editing applications, as the Pod HD has now.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 23, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Ughhhhhhh knowing Line 6, they'll probably screw us and not give us the amp models. Programming for iOS is completely different than for the HD series hardware, I would imagine.



For the last goddamn time: IT'S NOT AN iOS MODELING APP. It's a physical amp with optional remote control and editing via an iOS device. The leaked product pages show that conclusively.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 23, 2014)

> &#8226; More than 70 amps, 100 effects and 20 *pregnant*


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 23, 2014)

Albionic said:


> I was hoping for something a little more pro  but still might make a decent backup/practice/jamming amp. Cheaper than the hd500x not sure what to make of that.
> Kinda comes off as a toy to play with rather than a serious amp



Pretty much this. It seems kind of cool I guess. But I just hate what they're trying to do to the guitar amp. I want an amp head that I can plug into a cab and get some killer tones out of.

I wish line 6 would have came out with a Vetta III. That way we could complain about how it's not as good as the Vetta II and didn't quite live up to our expectations and how they ruined it by putting a giant apple logo in the tolex.

Maybe next year.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 23, 2014)

celticelk said:


> For the last goddamn time: IT'S NOT AN iOS MODELING APP. It's a physical amp with optional remote control and editing via an iOS device. The leaked product pages show that conclusively.



OMFG SOMEBODY IS WRONG ON THE INTERNET I MUST YELL AT THEM 

My point was (and remains) that, assuming these are not the HD models, they are unlikely to be ported over. That's true irrespective of the platform. Sorry for not reading the thread carefully enough while I'm doing work on a Thursday at 11 AM, like a productive member of the labor force.



TeeWX said:


> I wish line 6 would have came out with a Vetta III. That way we could complain about how it's not as good as the Vetta II and didn't quite live up to our expectations and how they ruined it by putting a giant apple logo in the tolex.



 We are kind of a self-hating user base, it's true.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 23, 2014)

celticelk said:


> From the looks of what, exactly? An single extremely off-axis photograph? I wouldn't consider that conclusive evidence. The spec also mentions a USB port, so even if in-depth programming requires an external device, there's no reason to believe that it *has to be* an iOS device - smart money is that there are Windows and Mac editing applications, as the Pod HD has now.



Based on how he phrased that; he's just speculating. It's perfectly acceptable to speculate based on hard evidence, gut feeling, or nothing at all IMO. He also said nothing about it being an iOS phone although the specs clearly scream that at us. I can agree here that it does kind of seem like we'll be losing a lot of the intended functionality if we aren't digging into it with our phones. But we don't know that yet


----------



## Lain (Jan 23, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> My point was (and remains) that, assuming these are not the HD models, they are unlikely to be ported over. That's true irrespective of the platform.


Well, it could be a PodHD in amp form with an added *option* of controlling it via iOS platform. (I doubt it for the price, though... but we will see)
If you buy an amp with a midi board, the modelling and effects won't take place in the midi board. And no one is going to say "Huh, amp going to be shit because amp and midi are totally programmed differently!"

I don't know what you base all your speculation on. Afterall the things we know *for sure* like USB, Android streaming, etc. seem to contradict all your speculations.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 23, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> OMFG SOMEBODY IS WRONG ON THE INTERNET I MUST YELL AT THEM
> 
> My point was (and remains) that, assuming these are not the HD models, they are unlikely to be ported over. That's true irrespective of the platform. Sorry for not reading the thread carefully enough while I'm doing work on a Thursday at 11 AM, like a productive member of the labor force.



Productive member of the labor force? During NAMM? Priorities! =)

Yeah, my bad - overreacted a little there. Keeping it OT, I'm assuming that these are the HD models until we're told otherwise.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And I guess Randall will be getting more of my money in the future.
> 
> Was really, _REALLY_ hoping Line 6 wouldn't suck off Apple like Digitech did, because that didn't seem to last long for them, but I guess I was wrong.  Hope they prove me wrong and release an Android app in the future like TC did.



Well it's not really news that they seem to prefer to support Apple, they put out the Mobile In and Sonicport devices and clearly catered to the iOS crowd. Maybe it's easier to support iOS than Android? I don't know for sure as I don't develop for them, just a thought.


----------



## VacantPlanet (Jan 23, 2014)

With this new thing having 70 amp models, hopefully that means new amps for the HDs. That's about the only excitement I can muster for this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

I can see why they do those things for iOS, since it's really difficult to develop guitar-based software for Android. I'm not really tech savvy when it comes to phones, but if this is just a remote-based software similar to TC's Toneprint, I don't see it being much harder to develop. Like I said, they probably do plan on making it available for Android in the future.


----------



## DrunkyMunky (Jan 23, 2014)

No Android eh... not for me then. Line6 is joining Digitech in my applefag blacklist.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 23, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> Well it's not really news that they seem to prefer to support Apple, they put out the Mobile In and Sonicport devices and clearly catered to the iOS crowd. Maybe it's easier to support iOS than Android? I don't know for sure as I don't develop for them, just a thought.



The general wisdom is that iOS is a far superior platform for actual audio processing, like amp sims. That shouldn't make a difference if (as it appears here) the mobile device is just providing a remote interface to the amp and not actually doing any processing of audio. It's certainly possible that L6 is more comfortable doing iOS dev, since as you pointed out they've got a history with that platform. It's also possible that their marketing research indicates that their target market is more likely to have an iOS device.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 23, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was really, _REALLY_ hoping Line 6 wouldn't suck off Apple like Digitech did...........



QFT (smh)


----------



## Radatats (Jan 23, 2014)

looks like a SS power amp with a Stagesource cab setup to receive streaming audio via Bluetooth from the actual amp app on your iPhone/iPad whatever... Judging from the pics on the one website posted earlier, these are old amp models (X3?) not HD models... very disappointed so far...

- BTW, Line 6 took down the User Forum this morning, probably because we were talking about this and sharing the link above. Nobody sounds excited about this. Might be a total debacle...

LINE 6 Amplifi 150 - Guitar combos - Modeling guitar combos | Woodbrass.com - still working.

- The amp models listed in the pic on that page are all right here in my Vetta II Users manual... holy crap... not HD names or models...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

Radatats said:


> Judging from the pics on the one website posted earlier, these are old amp models (X3?) not HD models...



Wait, explain?


----------



## Albionic (Jan 23, 2014)

Has line 6 announced anything yet? I think the wood brass page has been taken down


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

Not yet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

Well...
It's affordable, but it sounds like it relies too much on iOS.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2014)

Wish it didn't rely so much on iOS, but I think it's neat. It's not a game-changer or really for gigging guys, I don't think. Looks like it's just for jamming around the house, maybe with some buddies. For that purpose, it looks kinda cool. Similar to Yamaha's THR (or whatever it's called) series.

EDIT: but referring to what it does as "tone matching" seems laughable. From what I understand, it sends you suggested patches based on what you're playing. So it's only as good as someone else has been able to make a patch for it. Judging by what I hear of folks who "nail!" certain tones with this or that modeler, I don't have high hopes for this feature. Seems like a gimmick that risks coloring the rest of the product poorly.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 23, 2014)

what a hunk of shit.....is the 8" or 12" speaker a sub? don't get the five driver thing....no live output connections, and nobody in their right mind is micing a full range cab..no L6 Link for HD-series stuff, X3 amp models, extremely underpowered for FRFR if its intended for live use, iOS device required for "tone matching" (hah!), amp editing, etc......

looks like a long list of fail to me. They could have added full stereo and some tweeters to the current Spiders and had a better product.


----------



## UncurableZero (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks and sounds pretty cool, but I'm not sure if it will ever be anything more than a practice amp.
Personally I'd stick with an X3/XT or even better an HD and a set of monitors.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 23, 2014)

Well... It kind of looks cool. Like a space heater or something.

I'm honestly clueless as to why they'd go back to podxt/podx3 models for this though. The HD stuff has been out for kind of a while. Those are seriously nearly 10 year old models.


----------



## Radatats (Jan 23, 2014)

So like I said, stereo SS power amp with 4 "presets" (tone/EQ settings) and a Stagesource style cab. No ability to create or manage a patch within the unit, only with an Apple iOS product. No screen or controls to manage amps or FX or signal chain. It doesn't look like it is really usable unless you own an iOS based product.

Will also serve as a Bluetooth boom box from Android, iOS, Mac and PC. Hooks up to the old FBV, no mention of POD HD compatibility or hook up.

Really makes me wonder what you are actually getting. $499 for the big one, or same price for POD HD500. $800 for a similar cab (L2) without the sims. I think this may be intended to replace the Spider series but not in the same league as the POD HD series.


----------



## UncurableZero (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't think this would be replacing the spider series.
At least in my country an iPhone 5s is like 800$ new, don't know how it is in the US. 
Just buying an iOS device costs a lot more than a spider amp.
When the Android app comes out, I guess it would be more convenient for a lot of people.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 23, 2014)

yep, a $500 amp that requires a $300-$600 device....awesome


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

Only good thing I could say is that if you own an iOS device and wanted a more readily available Vetta alternative, I guess this is the way to go.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, my fears about new amp models have been allayed. I no longer care hahah.


----------



## Lain (Jan 23, 2014)

I wonder if you could just use USB and Windows to edit the patches? I am definitely not going to buy an apple or android device to control an amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm seeing no mention about PC editing, unfortunately.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 23, 2014)

A glorified practice amp/iphone dock very dissappointed


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 23, 2014)

I drag my ass out of bed and see... Whatever that is. The prices are alright, at least for people that don't need to drop money on a new iOS device....

Well, at least the Orange Dual Dark 100 looks ....ing awesome.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Jan 23, 2014)

...and then i was like


----------



## slothrop (Jan 23, 2014)

"More than 70 amps, 100 effects and *20 pregnant*"

What the hell does that mean?


----------



## sage (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, it's not really aimed at me, I guess. If I was in the market for a home stereo system that I could play my guitar through, I might be interested. I mean, hell, I have a little Bose Bluetooth thinger that's like $200, so an extra $200 for a 75 watt unit that looks pretty cool and lets me do all sorts of editing and patch creation from my phone, well, that sounds pretty cool to me. (I am an Apple guy and have been since 1979. All my Apple IIe homies say "hey yo!!" What, there aren't any of you? Balls. Getting old sucks.)

I can see something like this being cool for my kids. An FRFR system that sounds good and is super easy to use and gets tones that just aren't available from the Spider series and is loud enough to jam with a drummer doesn't totally suck. But if my kids were that serious, I'd probably drop $300 on a used HD500 and $150 on a decent used powered monitor and let them have better modelling and an upgrade path. This thing, like so many of Line 6's products, is the end game. With the bare exception of the DT series amps and the HD series pedals, nothing Line 6 is built to work with other Line 6 stuff to make something awesome awesomer.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 23, 2014)

^^^ Hey yo!! =)


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 23, 2014)

...So if I lose/break my phone, I can't even play guitar until I get a new one? that seems inconvenient.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is clearly more for home use and the integration with iOS seems pretty cool. It's pretty useful to be able to edit tones easily on a nice interface like that and uploading tones to a cloud also seems like a neat idea. It's not perfect for everyone but it seems to fit quite well with people who are starting out or who want a flexible practice amp. Holy shit you guys whining about it relying heavily on iOS, yeah, no kidding, iPhones are the single best selling phones in the US, millions and millions of people have them and they're all of similar specs. That can't be said about Android phones, there's a ton of shitty ones. JamUP, BIAS, and all the other iOS amp sims are right there next to this. I'd like to see tech integration like this evolve, but I'd rather see something more from the POD HD series stuff.


----------



## thelastbaron (Jan 23, 2014)

Is it possible to use the flat response mode when feeding in a guitar signal? If this is an affordable FRFR speaker that looks like a guitar amp and doesn't sound horrible it's already pretty cool, getting a free POD XT in the same package seems more like a bonus to me.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 23, 2014)

thelastbaron said:


> Is it possible to use the flat response mode when feeding in a guitar signal? If this is an affordable FRFR speaker that looks like a guitar amp and doesn't sound horrible it's already pretty cool, getting a free POD XT in the same package seems more like a bonus to me.




Even if that is the case, 150 watts on a three way system isn't even enough juice to get over a drummer in a rehearsal situation, plus there doesn't appear to be any sort of professional direct output option, so you're gonna mic a three-way speaker?


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2014)

AMPLIFail.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 23, 2014)

^ LOL. 

Cruel joke, but it is indeed a sign of the times. 

What have experienced HD500 users been asking for for the last 2-3 years? Custom IR loading, 5150 HD models. Podfarm HD. Have we received these? nope. 

Their ideascale has some great discussions about digital IEM systems. That excited me as their digital wireless range is great. Has this happened? nope. 

I was/am a HUGE advocate for the HD500 and I made the switch to Axe FX 2. I couldn't be happier. I like the L6 products for what they are (mass market solutions) but they fall short. If THIS is their game changing product then yeah I don't really expect anything from them to excite touring/semi pro musicians for quite some time.


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2014)

I was really happy to see that they finally boosted the processor in the HD500 last year, but yeah&#8230; the cab impulses are definitely still a weak point from everything i've read. Line 6 has so much potential, yet they continually disappoint. I can't believe they would ship a new product with last-generation modelling software.


----------



## pestilentdecay (Jan 23, 2014)

Is there an amp list for this thing? Or is it just the models found in the HD Pro?


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 23, 2014)

I get the feeling that all the talent at line 6 left some time after the podXT's last update, and they've been limping along with whatever is left ever since. Since then we had the X3 (which is basically the same thing as the podXT), and the podHD (which I'm told is good though, i haven't tried one), then a bunch of spider stuff and this. 



pestilentdecay said:


> Is there an amp list for this thing? Or is it just the models found in the HD Pro?



Models found in podXT


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 23, 2014)

darren said:


> I was really happy to see that they finally boosted the processor in the HD500 last year, but yeah the cab impulses are definitely still a weak point from everything i've read. Line 6 has so much potential, yet they continually disappoint. I can't believe they would ship a new product with last-generation modelling software.



The jokes on us for ever believing in them. 

I never really will understand what goes through the minds of the people making the decisions at companies like this. It's kind of like Peavey deciding to make a mini version of their Vyper and not their 5150. I don't think these companies really care about people who are serious about playing guitar, because no product ever seems tailored to us.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 23, 2014)

darren said:


> I was really happy to see that they finally boosted the processor in the HD500 last year



That wasn't even a Line 6 choice through. From what I gathered on other music forums, the provider of the specific chip they use discontinued it. The 500X is loaded with the next cheapest option their supplier provides. 

Which to me shows that they didn't even make the product by listening to their customers, they did it out of force of hand from the suppliers.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd totally pay $1000 for a true HD _*Pro*_ with more memory, an even faster processor, and custom IR loading. Its "Pro" name would be more appropriate with some more advanced features. Something to truly distance itself from the cheaper models, instead of some more I/O.

Not a fan of gimmicky smartphone integration... I don't play live and I haven't recorded an album. I'm just a bedroom player, but I still don't want toys. This is a very serious hobby for me. Line 6, step up your game. I really don't see why someone would be interested in this new product when you can already get an affordable PA speaker and an HD500/Desktop and be better off.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 23, 2014)

I guess I was wrong. It's WORSE than a new version of the Spider line. 

Oddly enough, I remember a few people saying that it might be something iOS related, possibly trying to one-up the Digitech iOS based floorboard.

What I'm wondering is how much Apple is making off all the companies making modeling software and/or devices that are exclusive to the iOS platform.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 23, 2014)

This isn't even new technology a database of tones linked to songs in iTunes. A Bluetooth interface and modelling technology from the last generation of pods. How can they claim to have reinvented anything? They recycled and repackaged the old stuff to seem new.

It's an amp designed by men in suits to pry money from the parents of young guitar players without the experience to know better.

What I love about the vetta is it was high end at the time but with no tubes to change. The dt stuff seems cool but it seems line 6 has given up trying to push the envelope and said "right they want tubes just give em a tube amp" I love a tube amp as much as the next guy but come on those things are 70 years old surely someone should be trying to provide an alternative???


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 23, 2014)

Fractal and Kemper took over the reins, and I guess line 6 thought it would be too hard to keep competing in that market segment.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 23, 2014)

Albionic said:


> This isn't even new technology a database of tones linked to songs in iTunes. A Bluetooth interface and modelling technology from the last generation of pods. How can they claim to have reinvented anything? They recycled and repackaged the old stuff to seem new.
> 
> It's an amp designed by men in suits to pry money from the parents of young guitar players without the experience to know better.
> 
> What I love about the vetta is it was high end at the time but with no tubes to change. The dt stuff seems cool but it seems line 6 has given up trying to push the envelope and said "right they want tubes just give em a tube amp" I love a tube amp as much as the next guy but come on those things are 70 years old surely someone should be trying to provide an alternative???



I agree! It seems there is an overall degradation in terms of quality on Line 6's end. I remember when I first got my Vetta II. I was soo impressed by the quality of everything. It's much better designed and built than my much new Spider Valve MkII.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 23, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> Fractal and Kemper took over the reins, and I guess line 6 thought it would be too hard to keep competing in that market segment.



They could very easily compete with them. Just bump the price point up to more than $500 for an HD500. At $1,000 with their advantage of business size and production scale (at least I think they must be?) they shouldn't have any problem making a comparable product.


----------



## macgruber (Jan 23, 2014)

line 6 took one step forward and three steps back.

7+ year old amp models on a brand new "game changing" product?

so disappointing.

if somebody continued from where the HD series left off and added IR loading and a few more amps there would be a lot of happy people.


----------



## Veldar (Jan 23, 2014)

Yamaha sure picked the wrong company to buy out.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 23, 2014)

Well this was not what I was expecting, although I am not looking for an amp. 

I think my old pod x3, and the spider II amp I have are the last Line 6 equipment I will get, unless they offer something really stellar in the future that is geared towards my needs.

I hardly play through an amp now anyway, I will be going modeller/interface to studio monitors, as I am more of a home studio recording, not travelling playing live kind of artist.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 23, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> They could very easily compete with them. Just bump the price point up to more than $500 for an HD500. At $1,000 with their advantage of business size and production scale (at least I think they must be?) they shouldn't have any problem making a comparable product.



Honestly, if they hired some of the guys who make these free amp sim VST's that blow line 6 out of the water and allowed impulses, they would already be 90% of the way there. So much wasted potential.



Veldar said:


> Yamaha sure picked the wrong company to buy out.



Heres hoping they fix them.


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone else notice how elitist this forum has become....line up with your fixed gear bikes, ironic mustaches, and American apparel t shirts, and troll away....I feel like many on here have become the worse possible combination of hipster

This isn't my favorite product but at the price point this opens up an entire new generation of kids to accessible features, and from what it looks like and from what I've heard sounds like blows their other stuff out of the water. This may not appeal strictly to you but I'd put money on the fact that they are going to sell boatloads based on the features and value for the money.

I do agree with the limited interface but putting too many features competes with their other products so I see why they wouldn't include a USB port on these. What I can say is that most on here are judging completely on looks, and a predetermined elitist attitude that if its not an EnglFx5150 with the latest firmware it's gonna suck.

End rant....now I remember why I barely frequent this forum in the first place. Uneducated fools throwing wild assumptions about product they know nothing about.

Flame on.


----------



## Lain (Jan 23, 2014)

Seriously? An amp that sounds good with backing tracks is what i wanted for ages. If there will be windows pc software for it at one point i'm going to buy it in an instant. Be it PODxt models or not, the price seems fine. 

I don't think it's intended for the people that need an amp for gigs.


----------



## macgruber (Jan 23, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> Anyone else notice how elitist this forum has become....line up with your fixed gear bikes, ironic mustaches, and American apparel t shirts, and troll away....I feel like many on here have become the worse possible combination of hipster
> 
> This isn't my favorite product but at the price point this opens up an entire new generation of kids to accessible features, and from what it looks like and from what I've heard sounds like blows their other stuff out of the water. This may not appeal strictly to you but I'd put money on the fact that they are going to sell boatloads based on the features and value for the money.
> 
> ...



i know that the pod HD series was absolutely amazing, so much so that i sold my main tube rig and ran an hd500 instead for ages. they came with an awesome product and let it become stale over the last 3 years with barely any updates or improvement to their flagship product while their competitors surpassed them with updates and improvements.

it seems that they have abandoned a large portion of their target market and just put out a tweaked version of a spider jam out to "reinvent the guitar amp".

im sure its not a bad product, but with all the potential line 6 has this seems disappointing to me. obviously i'm not the only one here who feels the same.


----------



## Chris O (Jan 23, 2014)

The Gear Page 1.2a.

Pretty whiny, lame, assumptive commentary from a bunch of "people" that have never touched or even seen the product in the flesh. 

"Potential of L6"? From all I've read here, it would seem everyone expects them to fail, thereby inferring they have NO potential. 

Back to your cork-sniffery now.


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2014)

Chris O said:


> Back to your cork-sniffery now.



 AS IT SHOULD BE!

I think what most people are disappointed with is Line6 seemingly abandoning the "Pro" end of the market they practically _created._

Maybe their product focus from here on out will be entry-level, "consumer electronics" type devices that have shorter life cycles and higher profit margins. Who knows? But i think a lot of the complaints are from people who legitimately _like the company_ and have _used their products_, yet see the company slipping further into irrelevance to the pro musician market.


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 23, 2014)

Chris O said:


> The Gear Page 1.2a.
> 
> Pretty whiny, lame, assumptive commentary from a bunch of "people" that have never touched or even seen the product in the flesh..



This = 90% of content on any Internet message board now. I feel like people spend more time reading about new gear than actually playing what they have.....although this time of year I definitely fall into that boat drooling over NAMM stuff.


----------



## VacantPlanet (Jan 23, 2014)

It's really dumb that L6 toted this as a "reinvention of the amp", but it's using technology from a previous generation. What sensible company does that!?


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 23, 2014)

darren said:


> AS IT SHOULD BE!
> 
> I think what most people are disappointed with is Line6 seemingly abandoning the "Pro" end of the market they practically _created._
> 
> Maybe their product focus from here on out will be entry-level, "consumer electronics" type devices that have shorter life cycles and higher profit margins. Who knows? But i think a lot of the complaints are from people who legitimately _like the company_ and have _used their products_, yet see the company slipping further into irrelevance to the pro musician market.




Very good point but just because metal is way better than Miley Cyrus doesn't mean it's gonna be as profitable. 

My thought is that these are excellent home rigs with a very specific target that is not the average person on this site (we like shinier toys) but just because its different doesn't mean it's bad.

From a business standpoint this is a great product as products like this allow them a means to capital to develop their professional gear that we do like, and given how quickly the technology is moving right now I doubt coming up with an Axe FX clone, or rebooting the HD system would be profitable in the long run.


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 23, 2014)

VacantPlanet said:


> It's really dumb that L6 toted this as a "reinvention of the amp", but it's using technology from a previous generation. What sensible company does that!?



Its reinventing how the average consumer uses and views a practice amp...

We are not the average consumer. Think middle american dad buying gear for his 13 year old who also wants a bc rich warlock, or dean dimebag tribute. This stands out in spades in that aspect.


----------



## macgruber (Jan 23, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> This = 90% of content on any Internet message board now. I feel like people spend more time reading about new gear than actually playing what they have.....although this time of year I definitely fall into that boat drooling over NAMM stuff.



if you have such a problem with 90% of the content on the message boards, what are you doing wasting time here? its nothing but hipster elitists with mustaches jumping on the bandwagon, right?

i came because i was genuinely excited to see what line 6 had to offer - i love some of their products and want them to keep bringing out excellent products at an affordable price.

atomic audio seems to have come out of nowhere with a souped up alternative to the pod HD series for NAMM...thats the kind of product myself and many others were looking for.

darren hit the nail on the head when he said they've abandoned pro level amp modeling after they practically invented it.

that could/should have been line 6 upping their game instead of another brand...


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 23, 2014)

macgruber said:


> if you have such a problem with 90% of the content on the message boards, what are you doing wasting time here? its nothing but hipster eliteists with moustaches jumping on the bandwagon, right?



The other 10% of product reviews, guitar porn, and marketplace.....but most importantly the women. There are women here right?


----------



## Lain (Jan 23, 2014)

Link to the atomic audio alternative to the pod HD?


----------



## macgruber (Jan 23, 2014)

Lain said:


> Link to the atomic audio alternative to the pod HD?



NAMM 2014: Atomic Amps and Studio Devil unveil Amplifire pedal | Atomic Amps and Studio Devil unveil Amplifire pedal | Guitar News | MusicRadar

boom!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone notice the cracked screen on the dude's iPhone in the video?

I know there are a lot of Android lovers here. Why not pickup a used iPod touch for less than $100? Fair alternative I'd say.


----------



## Chris O (Jan 23, 2014)

I remember when L6 was a handful of products. They've diversified a LOT. Perhaps you guys might consider where they are truly profiting? It's not just about making a minority happy - even if they are the ones who got you there. It's about profitability. The playing field they created was overtaken by up & comers. They may not have the intellectual horsepower to get back on top, so they are going to capitalize in other areas. 

Besides, even if they produced the AxeFx3, you guys would find a way to bitch about it. Sad, but true. The internet provides that podium for everyone to "know better". 

Now...back to your regularly scheduled grandstanding & armchair QB'ing.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 23, 2014)

Chris O said:


> The Gear Page 1.2a.
> 
> Pretty whiny, lame, assumptive commentary from a bunch of "people" that have never touched or even seen the product in the flesh.
> 
> ...



The reactions here are more or less directed towards Line 6's claims about "reinventing" the guitar amp when they've actually done no such thing. Tons of amps have a cd input and many more have hooked a set of studio monitors up to their Pods. The only "reinventing" they've done is incorporate Bluetooth and iOS compatibility.

So yeah, I can see where it comes across as "cork sniffing" but it's more like people calling them out on over-hyping on what is basically a re-configured Spider amp.


----------



## Lain (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, seems like the atomic audio thingie will only be available from their website? And i have yet to hear it.

The hype build up by Line6 really was over the top though.


----------



## darren (Jan 23, 2014)

VacantPlanet said:


> It's really dumb that L6 toted this as a "reinvention of the amp", but it's using technology from a previous generation. What sensible company does that!?



Well, I suppose one could argue that they've "re-invented" their own product from 2007.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 23, 2014)

Chris O said:


> I remember when L6 was a handful of products. They've diversified a LOT. Perhaps you guys might consider where they are truly profiting? It's not just about making a minority happy - even if they are the ones who got you there. It's about profitability. The playing field they created was overtaken by up & comers. They may not have the intellectual horsepower to get back on top, so they are going to capitalize in other areas.
> 
> Besides, even if they produced the AxeFx3, you guys would find a way to bitch about it. Sad, but true. The internet provides that podium for everyone to "know better".
> 
> Now...back to your regularly scheduled grandstanding & armchair QB'ing.



Honestly, I don't think that's right. MANY people here gave Line 6 props when the HD series came out. It's called "credit where credit's due". When a company launches a huge marketing campaign, they raise expectations. When the expectations aren't met and people show their disappointment, it's not always because they are being 'elitist'. Look at Pepsi Clear, Sega Dreamcast, HD DVD, etc ... They all failed for one reason or another. Time will tell with this one but chances are they are going to have to drop the price to hit their sales projections.


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> Anyone else notice how elitist this forum has become



Welcome to sevenstring.org.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 23, 2014)

I think I'd have been pretty happy with the hd amp models in an frfr amp/speaker like the l2 that can play impulses thus enabling me to turn up to a gig with just a guitar and amp but have all the sounds I need. I don't mind the iOS stuff but it seems gimmicky to base amp around a phone.


----------



## slothrop (Jan 23, 2014)

Spinedriver said:


> The reactions here are more or less directed towards Line 6's claims about "reinventing" the guitar amp when they've actually done no such thing. Tons of amps have a cd input and many more have hooked a set of studio monitors up to their Pods. The only "reinventing" they've done is incorporate Bluetooth and iOS compatibility.
> 
> So yeah, I can see where it comes across as "cork sniffing" but it's more like people calling them out on over-hyping on what is basically a re-configured Spider amp.



This just in, marketing departments often exaggerate using terms like "reinvent" and it's clear that many people are just learning that.  

Anyway, these types of threads are pure gold, keep it up.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 23, 2014)

I think right now the forum is the least elitist it's ever been when i first came here the answer to every what amp question was get a 5150/6505 even if the guy was looking for a small low volume practice amp lol. Then there was the period where the answer to every query was get an axe fx. Now I see a healthy number of tranny amp enthusiasts around as well as various modellers from the likes of digitech boss and line6 being discussed.


----------



## Chris O (Jan 23, 2014)

Spinedriver said:


> Honestly, I don't think that's right. MANY people here gave Line 6 props when the HD series came out. It's called "credit where credit's due". When a company launches a huge marketing campaign, they raise expectations. When the expectations aren't met and people show their disappointment, it's not always because they are being 'elitist'. Look at Pepsi Clear, Sega Dreamcast, HD DVD, etc ... They all failed for one reason or another. Time will tell with this one but chances are they are going to have to drop the price to hit their sales projections.



Never said "elitist".

So is the idea behind marketing to underwhelm? To not create buzz? To make something seem like it's the same old thing? Did I miss something here? Have you watched any car commercials lately? Read any trade mags? 

Huge marketing was an email blast. Hardly huge. I didn't see many (any) print ads, and I sure as hell didn't see any TV commercials. 

Pretty sure this was successful marketing, because all the important people on the internet are talking about something they've never tried. 

But I agree 100% with you - time will tell.


----------



## Chris O (Jan 23, 2014)

I guess I'm just happy to live in a time where there is such a HUGE variety of stuff at various price points, and it all sounds better than the "Grail gear" of 20 years ago.

It's an exciting time to be a guitarist.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 23, 2014)

I still plan HD pro x to use with my sansamps for bass because I feel it helps me shape the tone in an effective way (you better believe for portabilities sake though I am going to model it into my kemper). I just feel like I was dumped off into the deep end by line 6. I was excited because how much I love my HD pro, but I just feel this was a major step back for the reasons everyone has stated.


----------



## VacantPlanet (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm more disappointed more than anything. I scrimped and saved to get my HD because I had faith in Line 6. I had an XT for years, and it was super faithful and the updates/model packs were the best things about the unit. I bought the HD as an act of faith that Line 6 would continue to provide the awesome experience I had with my XT, but with better amps/fx. But they've done the complete opposite. The HD does have some issues that could be fixed with an update (Weird EQs, subpar IRs). It's not that I'm elitist or any other claims being made, but I feel that my money and faith have not been rewarded. Maybe I'm feeling entitled, which I don't care to admit my faults. It just seems like Line 6 has made a complete 180 from how it used to treat its users.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 23, 2014)

macgruber said:


> i know that the pod HD series was absolutely amazing, so much so that i sold my main tube rig and ran an hd500 instead for ages. they came with an awesome product and let it become stale over the last 3 years with barely any updates or improvement to their flagship product while their competitors surpassed them with updates and improvements.
> 
> it seems that they have abandoned a large portion of their target market and just put out a tweaked version of a spider jam out to "reinvent the guitar amp".
> 
> im sure its not a bad product, but with all the potential line 6 has this seems disappointing to me. obviously i'm not the only one here who feels the same.



Yup. It's why I jumped ship and went to Axe FX. There's been about 4 firmware updates in the short time I've had it, and the team are very vocal on their forums. 

It was an akward transition for me to make initially, considering I did Line 6 clinics in NZ haha. I'm still a huge advocate for the HD500 for it's price alone, but the Axe FX 2 is absolutely amazing and my #1 choice first and foremost.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 24, 2014)

Ironically, I've only recently started considering switching to an HD500 after never owning a single Pod.


----------



## macgruber (Jan 24, 2014)

xCaptainx said:


> Yup. It's why I jumped ship and went to Axe FX. There's been about 4 firmware updates in the short time I've had it, and the team are very vocal on their forums.
> 
> It was an akward transition for me to make initially, considering I did Line 6 clinics in NZ haha. I'm still a huge advocate for the HD500 for it's price alone, but the Axe FX 2 is absolutely amazing and my #1 choice first and foremost.



i've seen his clinics in person, he's not kidding. as much as i loved my pod HD, the lack of updates (despite very vocal input from customers/endorsers) made it so stagnant - they had so much room for improvement - even if they charged for updates/upgrades. the tones were good, and it would take very little effort on their end to make them great. i'd still be happy with the HD series as a main unit if they only made few tweaks that the competition offer.


----------



## Nakon14 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm at NAMM and got to play it today. Is this something for us gigging guys who are used to Kempers/Axe FXs/etc? Not necessarily. But for the starter/hobbyist, this is pretty freakin' cool. I tested the tone match out with Back in Black, and in a couple seconds the amp had the tone nailed. I was actually pretty surprised when my rep told me that it was the XT amp models in the amp, they certainly don't sound or feel like them. 

I do share the sentiment about it's reliance on iOS though. From what I understand you can save 4 patches directly to the amp, but pretty much everything else is done through the app. I'm going to spend more time with it tomorrow and get a better idea now that I've had an evening to digest (it's my first NAMM after all, it's been crazy!)


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 24, 2014)

Even though I don't have a Pod HD, I did own an XTL and now own an X3 bean, It is odd that there aren't that many updates for the HD series. The XT line had 4 in total; the FX Pack (which came bundled with the XTL), the Metal Shop, the Classic Pack and the Bass Pack. To my knowledge, there has been only 1 or 2 updates to the HD and it does seem like they are taking the 'mobile phone' approach where they'll release something and instead of selling firmware updates, they'll just make everyone buy a new unit.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 24, 2014)

I hate to be negative also but I really think this would be a major winner if it had the HD modelling. I truly felt the HD amps alone were awesome, a few of them even comparable to the "big boys" (where the HD500 fell off, was cab IRs were terrible) - but using the X3 sims, which aren't "bad" (I've done most of my gigs with a X3L) I think the HD amps are significantly better. I also believe it should of had a visual screen on the unit itself, not for deep editing but just like how the HD500 or even X3L did, so its not absolutely reliant on a tablet/phone to use. This new direction of gear requiring tablet/phones for all gear is ridiculous IMO, but of course I'm looking at it from a live standpoint, not just a practicing at home standpoint.

I was looking for a small "grab-n-go" solution this year, but it looks like the best option is the Atomic Amplifire into my Mackie DLM8. If I ever start playing shows again, I'll probably get that and keep my axefx II at home. Was really hoping for something cooler from Line 6 or Blackstar ID series though, kinda disappointing.


----------



## Lain (Jan 24, 2014)

Nakon14 said:


> I'm at NAMM and got to play it today. Is this something for us gigging guys who are used to Kempers/Axe FXs/etc? Not necessarily. But for the starter/hobbyist, this is pretty freakin' cool. I tested the tone match out with Back in Black, and in a couple seconds the amp had the tone nailed. I was actually pretty surprised when my rep told me that it was the XT amp models in the amp, they certainly don't sound or feel like them.
> 
> I do share the sentiment about it's reliance on iOS though. From what I understand you can save 4 patches directly to the amp, but pretty much everything else is done through the app. I'm going to spend more time with it tomorrow and get a better idea now that I've had an evening to digest (it's my first NAMM after all, it's been crazy!)



Ask them if the app will be available for PC and android too please.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

^This. Better not do like Digitech did and give us non Apple users the cold sholder.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 24, 2014)

I heard android will be coming soon for it.. but still.


----------



## Lain (Jan 24, 2014)

Why does it have an usb port then?


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 24, 2014)

slothrop said:


> This just in, marketing departments often exaggerate using terms like "reinvent" and it's clear that many people are just learning that.



poor marketing, got it.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 24, 2014)

As said before, the real disappointment here is that Line 6 seems to be favoring low end products. This is a guitar forum specifically named for seven string players. More than likely the majority of this forum is at least a little serious about this hobby. A new line 6 product in line with the ss spider series just doesn't excite us. I'm sure it's fine for what it is, but what it "is" is the problem I have with it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 24, 2014)

TeeWX said:


> As said before, the real disappointment here is that Line 6 seems to be favoring low end products. This is a guitar forum specifically named for seven string players. More than likely the majority of this forum is at least a little serious about this hobby. A new line 6 product in line with the ss spider series just doesn't excite us. I'm sure it's fine for what it is, but what it "is" is the problem I have with it.



Great post. Line 6 seems to cater most to the casual/beginner guitar player, which is great, but as you state most of the people here are at least intermediate or are more devoted to the instrument etc. and are looking for higher end products or updates to existing products.

It would be my guess that controlling the beginner/casual player is where a lot of the money is, especially for Line 6, but I think they should continue to keep up with their higher end modelling and not ignore it like they seem to be doing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2014)

Given that the Spider series sells really, really well, they're probably going where the money is; cheap modeling combos.


----------



## Schaug (Jan 24, 2014)

Heres the demo of this bs...


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 24, 2014)

The biggest problem about things like this is their limited lifespan. Many musicians are still using amps & pedals that are well over 30 years old. In 4 or 5 years when this amp will no longer work with what will be the current generation of iPad or iPhone, what are the people that bought it going to do with it ? It's one thing for it to break down and not be fixable but it's another altogether for them to make it specifically dependant on someone else's tech to be able to operate it.


----------



## TeeWX (Jan 24, 2014)

Spinedriver said:


> The biggest problem about things like this is their limited lifespan. Many musicians are still using amps & pedals that are well over 30 years old. In 4 or 5 years when this amp will no longer work with what will be the current generation of iPad or iPhone, what are the people that bought it going to do with it ? It's one thing for it to break down and not be fixable but it's another altogether for them to make it specifically dependant on someone else's tech to be able to operate it.



That's a good point. It's likely that a product like this isn't exactly built to last either. And it's absolutely guaranteed that they drop all support for it in a couple years time.


----------



## op1e (Jan 24, 2014)

Great, now the NSA can invade our privacy thru our amps. The one interesting thing (if I heard the guy right) is to upload a song to the cloud and it comes back with that guitar tone into the amp to be saved. Is this right? But unless its a head or a preamp I have little interest.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 24, 2014)

op1e said:


> Great, now the NSA can invade our privacy thru our amps. The one interesting thing (if I heard the guy right) is to upload a song to the cloud and it comes back with that guitar tone into the amp to be saved. Is this right? But unless its a head or a preamp I have little interest.



I can't see this thing "tone matching" on the same level as the Kemper or Axe-Fx. What I'm guessing it's doing is going into the Line 6 patch library, searching for a match for whatever band/song you want and pulling up whatever patch closest meets the criteria.

Basically, it's going to be a fancy way of fetching & loading pre-sets.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jan 24, 2014)

It's "name of song/band" matching. 

edit---->HAHAHA! Just saw the post above! ^^^


----------



## Nakon14 (Jan 25, 2014)

So I played with it a bit more today. At first I was messing around with their iPad but, being skeptical that they were special displays/tones set up especially for the event, asked if I could sync up my phone with one. They were more than happy to help me get it set up (standard bluetooth sync) and I got started streaming music through it. First I tried out some RATM which already had some presets made (spot-on by the way) and then started trying with songs that didn't have profiles already. 

I was really impressed with how the amp reacts to creating the tone match. It takes the music you're streaming plus your playing dynamics and starts creating the the tone. I'd say in about 10 seconds or so the amp had the tone dialed in, mind you it's doing it seamlessly while you're playing, no skips/pops/etc. I tried out some Periphery to get a djenty tone, then some of my band's material before finishing with some Killswitch. I started playing Periphery after RATM, so I still had that preset loaded in. A few seconds after I started playing I noticed that the tone was starting to blend in a lot more before I realized that the amp had adjusted the tone based off my playing dynamics and the music. When I started playing Killswitch, I noticed that the feel of having the super-high mids for djent had changed to a meater, metalcore tone flawlessly. 

Even though it has the XT amps in it, you really having to be focusing on that sound to realize its them. I think this is in large part due to the full range response of the speakers in the amp giving the tones a lot meatier of a feel to them. I'd say the quality of the amps was along the lines of Jammit Pro/Bias.

Sorry if this flows weirdly, I feel like I've walked to Middle Earth and back the past couple days!


----------



## Nakon14 (Jan 25, 2014)

So I played with it a bit more today. At first I was messing around with their iPad but, being skeptical that they were special displays/tones set up especially for the event, asked if I could sync up my phone with one. They were more than happy to help me get it set up (standard bluetooth sync) and I got started streaming music through it. First I tried out some RATM which already had some presets made (spot-on by the way) and then started trying with songs that didn't have profiles already. 

I was really impressed with how the amp reacts to creating the tone match. It takes the music you're streaming plus your playing dynamics and starts creating the the tone. I'd say in about 10 seconds or so the amp had the tone dialed in, mind you it's doing it seamlessly while you're playing, no skips/pops/etc. I tried out some Periphery to get a djenty tone, then some of my band's material before finishing with some Killswitch. I started playing Periphery after RATM, so I still had that preset loaded in. A few seconds after I started playing I noticed that the tone was starting to blend in a lot more before I realized that the amp had adjusted the tone based off my playing dynamics and the music. When I started playing Killswitch, I noticed that the feel of having the super-high mids for djent had changed to a meater, metalcore tone flawlessly. 

Even though it has the XT amps in it, you really having to be focusing on that sound to realize its them. I think this is in large part due to the full range response of the speakers in the amp giving the tones a lot meatier of a feel to them. I'd say the quality of the amps was along the lines of Jammit Pro/Bias.

Sorry if this flows weirdly, I feel like I've walked to Middle Earth and back the past couple days!


----------



## UncurableZero (Jan 25, 2014)

What gets me excited is that we may see some good tonematches for the small portion of us who are still running it old school with a XT/X3.  
The same amp modelling is used so in theory the presets should be "translatable". I'm don't usually use other people's presets, but running an FRFR rig the tones should translate well.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2014)

Can someone summerize me what is this Amplifi in the end? An ampl that configurates with your mobile phone? 'cause it's not something new,Gurus amps here in italy did the same some months ago


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

It's pretty much a combo amp based on the XT/X3 modeling that can only be tweaked with your iPhone, as well as having "tone matching" software that finds presets based on a song instead of having actual tone matching software like the Axe 2 or Kemper.

Unlike previous Line 6 stuff, it's pretty much a novelty item.


----------



## Ewan (Jan 25, 2014)

Um. That sounds amazing to me. This novelty amp will sell. This takes away all the tone tinkering that I can't be bothered with. I can just pickup and play. Superb!


----------



## Nakon14 (Jan 25, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's pretty much a combo amp based on the XT/X3 modeling that can only be tweaked with your iPhone, as well as having "tone matching" software that finds presets based on a song instead of having actual tone matching software like the Axe 2 or Kemper.
> 
> Unlike previous Line 6 stuff, it's pretty much a novelty item.



It does actual tone matching, I made it a priority to try that out yesterday. With songs that presets don't exist for yet (and in general) the amp listens and makes the tone on its own, which you can tweak and save onto the amp for your liking.


----------



## Lain (Jan 25, 2014)

Nakon, please ask the Line6 guys if there will be Windows PC software... or why there is an USB....


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jan 25, 2014)

that actually does sound intriguing, if it actually tone matches rather than just fetches a preset off the website.. 99% of what I listen to is stuff that will never be on any custom tone/tab/music/etc website (bands like TSQUARE and CASIOPEA) and getting their tone is pretty damn difficult at times.

I'm in the market for a grab-n-go practice amp (when I want to goto a friends and leave the AxeFX II at home) so I'll be trying this out when they hit the stores.. I was gonna buy a Blackstar ID but maybe this will work for fun use. (assuming android/PC is available later)


----------



## Albionic (Jan 25, 2014)

Seems quite expensive for a practice solution. That tone matching seems pretty clever though I thought it just fetched presets from the web. The andertons video implied that there was a database of tones that people vote on.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 25, 2014)

Any answer on the USB?


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2014)

Lain said:


> Nakon, please ask the Line6 guys if there will be Windows PC software... or why there is an USB....



Firmware updates, I bet.


----------



## Nakon14 (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry guys, I didn't get a chance to make it back up to the Line 6 booth today, but I'll make sure to hit it tomorrow! So just to make sure, Windows software/USB connectivity/Android support, anything else?


----------



## Fretless (Jan 26, 2014)

Nakon14 said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't get a chance to make it back up to the Line 6 booth today, but I'll make sure to hit it tomorrow! So just to make sure, Windows software/USB connectivity/Android support, anything else?



Ask about Linux software just to be annoying to the people at the booth.


----------



## Lain (Jan 26, 2014)

Haha yeah, and if there will be BSD support. 

Also ask them if they never read forums or why they don't know that people love Impulse Responses.

And if someone played a gig with an Amplifi, could another person connect with his phone to it and mess up all the presets?


----------



## wyldeman71 (Jan 26, 2014)

This is a big thread, so I'll just ask the question I have about Amplifi. I'm not a professional musician, I just like to jam with friends and do covers mainly. I like the fact that my Spyder has 4 different programmable banks that have 4 different channels, so I can quickly go from band to band with tones. This having only 4 channels seems like a hold up to me. If one song has two or three tones, won't I have to reprogram after every song? Everything else about the amp seems pretty cool for what I do.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 26, 2014)

wyldeman71 said:


> This is a big thread, so I'll just ask the question I have about Amplifi. I'm not a professional musician, I just like to jam with friends and do covers mainly. I like the fact that my Spyder has 4 different programmable banks that have 4 different channels, so I can quickly go from band to band with tones. This having only 4 channels seems like a hold up to me. If one song has two or three tones, won't I have to reprogram after every song? Everything else about the amp seems pretty cool for what I do.



If you buy a floorboard you should be able to switch on the fly. The XT/X3 line has a sound bank with space for like 200 presets or something, if memory serves. You can presumably switch with your iOS device as a remote, but that would obviously stop the song.


----------



## Nakon14 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey guys! So I just got done talking to my Line 6 rep at the booth, and here's some answers:

There are talks for Android/PC/Mac support, but no explicit timeline for when they'll be released. The focus at the moment is on iOS. HOWEVER, you can sync your library via Bluetooth to the amp and stream music from Android devices. 

The choice for the X3 Live amps was because of the more widely-available and familiar user base and architecture already out there. That, and for tone matching purposes they were able to get much better results with the X3 architecture than the HD models

There will not be custom IR loading. 

The USB on the amp is to mainly be used for firmware updates, but it's intended for those to be done via Bluetooth on the app. 

The amp is 4 channel, same as the spider series and can be footswitchable with the FBV/POD with stored presets. 


I think that's all, if you guys have anymore let me know I'll be here until 5! (8 EST)


----------



## Lain (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Nakon! Good work!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 27, 2014)

way to go L6..release another product you haven't even completed support for.....

I want to have a company that half-assed does things and still wins best of show.


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just had a thought:
Steinberg has the vst "amp rack" in cubase thats supposed to be pretty damn good. So good that meshuggah (as well as others im sure) used it exclusively for their guitar/bass tones on koloss.

Yamaha purchased Steinberg a couple years ago. 
Yamaha now owns line 6.
You see where im going with this?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 27, 2014)

I see, I see...could get interesting as long they get some fire under L6, otherwise it will come out half-finished and unsupported for a year....


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 27, 2014)

pattonfreak1 said:


> Just had a thought:
> Steinberg has the vst "amp rack" in cubase thats supposed to be pretty damn good. So good that meshuggah (as well as others im sure) used it exclusively for their guitar/bass tones on koloss.
> 
> Yamaha purchased Steinberg a couple years ago.
> ...



OH MY GOD YAMAHA IS GOING TO BUY MESHUGGAH


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> OH MY GOD YAMAHA IS GOING TO BUY MESHUGGAH



Thread redeemed.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 27, 2014)

Epic thread save is epic.


----------



## blaxquid (Jan 27, 2014)

Was excited about this. Just remembered the launch today and well, this thing is surprising to say the least. Seems like they partnered with BOSE on that one!


----------



## Veldar (Jan 27, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> OH MY GOD YAMAHA IS GOING TO BUY MESHUGGAH



YAMAHA ANNOUNCES 8 STING MESHUGGAH SIG AT NEXT YEAR'S NAMM


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Seriously though... it never occurred to me that line 6 could potentially have Steinberg developers called in. Or that the Steinberg interfaces (which as I understand are very good) could become the new toneport/podstudio interfaces. 
Thinking this almost makes me excited again... That is if that were the path they were to take.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 27, 2014)

pattonfreak1 said:


> Seriously though... it never occurred to me that line 6 could potentially have Steinberg developers called in. Or that the Steinberg interfaces (which as I understand are very good) could become the new toneport/podstudio interfaces.
> Thinking this almost makes me excited again... That is if that were the path they were to take.


TONS of potential if that happens... Dang.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jan 27, 2014)

pattonfreak1 said:


> Seriously though... it never occurred to me that line 6 could potentially have Steinberg developers called in. Or that the Steinberg interfaces (which as I understand are very good) could become the new toneport/podstudio interfaces.
> Thinking this almost makes me excited again... That is if that were the path they were to take.



Counting chickens before they hatch. Yamaha have already stated that they are leaving L6 to operate business as usual. Plus if THIS is Line 6 latest big game changer, then they are clearly targeting your everyday bedroom guitarist and not the target demographic that your proposed product would go for.


----------



## pattonfreak1 (Jan 27, 2014)

xCaptainx said:


> Yamaha have already stated that they are leaving L6 to operate business as usual.




Yeah until line 6 runs into the ground due to all their endorsees leaving because line 6 has resorted to only cater to bedroom musicians and become the new Behringer causing Yamaha to lose gobs of money. Business as usual then?

I'm not saying it'll happen... but its surely an option.
I'm a total dumbsh*t and if I had that thought I'm sure someone at Yamaha has too.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 28, 2014)

I suspect many amp companies make more money out of the bedroom/budget stuff. From a purely business standpoint I suspect a lot of companies would abandon their high end stuff. However I think you have to have endorsees using high end stuff to give the brand credibility. Would the mg series have sold as well as it did without the marshall badge on it? 

They should have released the Dave mustaine amp.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 28, 2014)

While I'm really disappointed that this isn't the PA speaker with the built-in Pod HD I was hoping for, I might consider one for practice. I already own an iPad and I won't have to disturb the local wildlife with my 5150.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 28, 2014)

I went up to the Line 6 room at NAMM, looked at the new amp, saw someone demonstrate it, and just walked back out. Nothing new to see up there!

It's seriously just the epitome of "meh".

edit: although it has some nice IDEAS. As always.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 1, 2014)

Tried one out yesterday. It was interesting building a preset from scratch on my phone, but that's not how I'd prefer to do it all the time. Ultimately, I'd rather an amp ALLOW you to use your phone to control it, rather than REQUIRE it. A friend of mine wants to buy one, but doesn't have any iOS devices, so he'd have no way of tweaking it. It's an interesting idea, especially when combined with the FRFR speaker setup, but I feel like it's at the wrong price point. A 15-watt version of this for $100-150 would probably sell pretty well, but I'm not so optimistic about where they have it now.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 1, 2014)

yingmin said:


> It's an interesting idea, especially when combined with the FRFR speaker setup, but I feel like it's at the wrong price point. A 15-watt version of this for $100-150 would probably sell pretty well, but I'm not so optimistic about where they have it now.



for what it is, this would be a good idea. Nothing ground-breaking, just a practice amp, and 15 watts SS is enough for me in my bedroom. 

I still use podfarm on my computer for practice in my room quite a bit and since I used a podxt for like 4 years, I find them easy to work with at this point. I assume this has all the same functionality as a podxt, but all built into a combo? I'd buy that for $150, but any more and I'd just get a used podxt.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 1, 2014)

That's the tricky part: the amp by itself is basically just an upgraded 15-watt Spider, where you have four presets that you can only tweak in somewhat superficial ways, but not fundamentally change. The iOS interface lets you tailor those four tones more, and rotate in the ones you want, but that's not really an optimal solution. I'm not sure if connecting a footswitch gives you expanded memory slots, or if you're still stuck with the four.


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

yingmin said:


> I'm not sure if connecting a footswitch gives you expanded memory slots, or if you're still stuck with the four.



Yeah, I was wondering about that too.


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 1, 2014)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> OH MY GOD YAMAHA IS GOING TO BUY MESHUGGAH





Meshuggah + Yamaha = Yarmulke


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 1, 2014)

Insinfier said:


> While I'm really disappointed that this isn't the PA speaker with the built-in Pod HD I was hoping for, I might consider one for practice. I already own an iPad and I won't have to disturb the local wildlife with my 5150.





Apparently, Laney is filling in that market if you already have a pod.


----------



## Lain (Feb 2, 2014)

sylcfh said:


> Apparently, Laney is filling in that market if you already have a pod.



With what product?


----------



## Insinfier (Feb 3, 2014)

Lain said:


> With what product?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/261453-laney-irtx-full-range-powered-cabs.html

---

Really tempted to get one of these new Line 6 "amps" and give my full impressions on it. I'm tempted to plug my iPad into the AUX and run JamUp Pro into it. See how many different uses I can have for it.

Would also be nice to have my music play through it, rather than my TV speakers. Sometimes, I just can't be ....ing bothered to wear headphones.


----------



## Lain (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Insinfier. Wonder what they will cost.... 

Guitar playing is just too expensive.


----------



## Chris O (Feb 4, 2014)

So...I played with the 75 watter for a bit on Sunday. 

It sounded okay. Nothing special, but not bad. The tone-matching was passable. Again, not good, but not bad. Very neat, clean package. It could get loud (I was in a store, so I didn't really push it), but I don't think I'd try to gig with it.

Fun tool - if I wanted an amp that had decent sounds, and is super intuitive to use, this is one of the easiest choices out there. The app is super easy to use - I downloaded it while I sat in front of the amp in the store, and was instantly navigating around with the resulting sounds I would expect from a Pod-based product. 

I won't buy one, as I have everything covered in terms of what it is capable of, but if I was dumping all my gear for a small "on-the-go" type amp, I'd probably get one. It also sounded very good when I streamed my iTunes stuff through it.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Feb 5, 2014)

The Guitar Center I work at got these in today. Such an amazing practice amp! I demoed it for a couple of my friends and they bought it immediately. It might not have the most amazing sound to it, but the features speak for themselves if you ask me. Also notable, the size and weight of it make it even better.


----------



## JP7 (Feb 5, 2014)

^ That's cool bro! I saw these at NAMM and they are cool for just jamming around!


----------



## Kristianx510 (Feb 6, 2014)

JP7 said:


> ^ That's cool bro! I saw these at NAMM and they are cool for just jamming around!



Yeah dude they rule for that! Speaking of NAMM, thanks again for showing me those Mayones haha. It was great seeing you there.


----------

